# (GTX 580) - All versions of GPU-Z crash on startup all the way back to 0.3.6



## ragejg (Nov 11, 2010)

I've never had GPU-Z not work, this is disconcerting.

Using the reviewer's version of 262.99 AND after instead trying the WHQL version, GPU-Z crashes on startup all the way back to 0.3.6.

Works fine with no graphics driver installed FWIW.

mobo chipset is nforce 980a, running Win7 64 SP1.

If I could get some help in getting the new versions of GPU-Z to run I'd greatly appreciate it.

Devs:  that was me sending all those crash reports in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## boogah (Nov 11, 2010)

crashes on one of my machine with the new nvidia drivers.  well it happens to all nvidia cards i tried so i'm thinking it's a drivers conflicts with gpu-z.


----------



## ragejg (Dec 11, 2010)

Bump!  

I'm a reviewer and would really like this commonly used tool to work properly in my reviews.  It seems as though it could be some conflict with GPU-Z's system information reporting module?  

Oddly, The Futuremark sysinfo module messed up on my system as well (3DMark 11, Vantage, and the Game-o-meter)... I worked with Futuremark last week before release of 3Dmark 11 to get the problem solved, but all we could do was a workaround... they've sine found it to be something that's happening to others as well and have sent me a follow-up email with a link to a thread with other people with the same problem.  FM states a solution is in the works.

... Also, I take it that the GPU-Z system info module is not the same as that for CPU-Z?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 11, 2010)

GPU-Z maybe be a bit racist towards Nvidia.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2010)

crash = gpuz crash or system crash?


----------



## ragejg (Dec 11, 2010)

GPU-Z crash


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 11, 2010)

I have never had GPU-Z issues with my nVidia cards....right now I am running with 261.00 dev. drivers....that is working too....(Win 7 Pro 64 Bit / GTX480) ... maybe bad support for the new GTX580 drivers....


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2010)

when nvidia decide to update things in their drivers (such as how things are reported to the system) they dont exactly send out a memo. give w1zzard some time and i'm sure he'll figure out whats up with the latest drivers and update GPU-Z to support them.


----------



## ragejg (Dec 11, 2010)

I've seen plenty of other GTX 570/580 reviews out there, most if not all (except mine) using AMD or Intel chipsets.... and in a lot of cases a GPU-Z screenshot is included in the review.  This tells me that the problem is obviously not common, and the one differentiating factor could be my nForce 980a chipset.  As I said earlier it is also curious that Futuremark's sysinfo module is screwing up as well, but that's a problem that's been repeated and a solution is in the works.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2010)

do you get the prompt to submit your crash report? do you have any additional info on the crash like crash address or something so i can pull it out of the database? use 0.4.9 for the crash dump please.

my first guess would be the chipset too. but it should work.


----------



## DOM (Dec 11, 2010)

i had gpu-z crash on the new 260.99 w7 64bit drivers if thats any help

on a 9800gt, gpu-z wont load gets error and if i wanna submit crash report


----------



## segalaw19800 (Dec 11, 2010)

ragejg said:


> I've never had GPU-Z not work, this is disconcerting.
> 
> Using the reviewer's version of 262.99 AND after instead trying the WHQL version, GPU-Z crashes on startup all the way back to 0.3.6.
> 
> ...



What the hardware spec that mobo and brand?


----------



## ragejg (Dec 11, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> What the hardware spec that mobo and brand?



x6 1055t, Asus M4N98TD EVO (nforce 980a), 2x2gb AData DDR3 1600, Mushkin SSD + 2x WD2500KS RAID 0, Antec EA650 PSU...

... and both GPU setups I've used, a reference GTX 580 and 2x GTX 570 SLI have produced the same result in GPU, for example last time I checked I got an unrecoverable error occurring @ 0x707D4731.




_(sidenote:  Threads regarding info on the testing of SLI 570s with EA650 PSU 
here, here, and here)_


----------



## DOM (Dec 11, 2010)

what drivers are you using ?


----------



## ragejg (Dec 11, 2010)

DOM said:


> what drivers are you using ?




262.99, 263.09 for the 570s.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay this happened to me as well you need to make sure all prior Ati drivers and Nvidia drivers have been swept from you system use driver sweeper. Then it will work.

http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2010)

please try this build:

 [GPU-Z Test Build] Fix for crash w/ NVIDIA cards ...


----------

